# Which gas smoker to buy???



## wraunch (Jun 7, 2011)

Ok all, I bought my day a Char-Griller charcoal smoker last yr.  I have never owned a smoker.  I love the flavor my dad's smoker gives but I am too impatient for a charcoal smoker.  I have seen a flood of deals recently but I am willing to wait until the 4th of July if the deals might get sweeter.  The main ones I am looking for your feedback on are the following:

Smokey Mountain 30" from Gander for $100 shipped

GOSM 34" Walmart $97 shipped


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2011)

Pretty much the same smoker GOSM stands for Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain. With that said I'd go with the 34" you'll want all the room you can get. To further complicate things Walmart handles a bigger GOSM that's 20" wide that would give you even more room and I actually have 2 of that model so I know they work great


----------



## nwdave (Jun 7, 2011)

For starting out, I gotta agree with Piney, get the largest GOSM you can afford and don't look back.  It's a great basic unit to learn the secrets of fantastic smoking and since you're new to us, why not trip on over to Roll Call where one and all can properly greet you and set you on the path to "the secrets".    And be sure to check out the 5 day course to get you going with some very worthwhile knowledge.  Best yet, it's free, no obligations, no hidden strings.  Welcome aboard.  Oh, and remember, the only foolish question is the unasked one.  We all started out as newbies at one time or another.

~Dave


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 7, 2011)

Welcome to SMF,

Take the advice above and you can't go wrong.

These guys know what there talkin' about.

Happy smokin'


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 8, 2011)

Glad to have you with us!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 8, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.


This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

Many of our members have years of experience in smoking meat.  They are more than happy helping Newbies learn the art.
 

We have members who cure there own Bacon, Hams, Jerky, Snack Sticks, Make Their own Sausage, etc. if you want to learn,
this is the place. 
 

Don't be afraid to ask questions of them and follow their advice. You won't be sorry, you will be making great Q in no time at all...

Just remember, when curing your own meats follow the instructions included with the cure to the letter, this is not something to experiment with.  


*Never use more cure no mater if it is Tender Quick or Cure #1 or Cure #2 than the manufacturer says to use, this can be very dangerous.
 *

*Tender Quick and Cure#1 or Cure #2 are not interchangeable, neither Cure #1 interchangeable with Cure #2 or vise versa
 *

*Sign up for Jeff's 5-Day eCourse.   Click Here*

*Tips For New Members.*

*Go into your profile and Under Location put where you are.*
*City & State or Area & State will do. This will help members when answering your questions.*
*Go to ROLL CALL thread and tell us a little about Yourself (A Name We Can Call You) and Experience & Equipment.*
*Do Not Post  your other questions and smokes in the Roll Call Forum.*
Post your questions and smokes in the Proper Forum, Beef, Pork, Sausage, Electric Smoker, Charcoal Smoker etc.
Use the Wiki Section, many of our members have posted great tutorials and instructional threads so take advantage of them.
When you can't find an answer ask plenty of questions, we have some highly experienced members willing to help you.
When posting about your smokes be sure to post plenty of *Qview* (Pictures) Our Moto, *"No Pics, Didn't Happen"*.
Get a good Probe Thermometer, Don't Depend on the Built in Thermometer in your Smoker (They are notorious for being off).
A good choice for a remote dual probe thermometer is the Maverick ET-732
Remember, We Always Cook by Temperature and NOT BY TIME...
Don't Take Chances, Always Follow USDA Safety Guidelines When Handling Meat. 

If you are wanting to get into curing meat, there are many members here more than happy to help and give good advice.

If you are unsure of a procedure ASK, don't ASSUME, It will make your Smoking experience much more pleasant...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 8, 2011)

I believe Landmann-usa has the BigBlock onsale for 299.99 with free shipping. If you dont mind putting out the $$ its what I would get.


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to SMF  I am glad you joint us

You are in the right place the folks here are help full and knowledgeable

my advise take the free ecourse you will find it very helpful

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse.html

Don’t forget the Qview


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

I had the 3405GW (Wal Mart model) for 3 years and loved it, its cheaply made but works. 

First thing you'll need to do is replace the chip pan, another mod you may need to do, is install a needle valve.

Do a search on Needle Valve Mod to see what I mean.

The WalMart models are usually a cheaper build but they do work and it is a great starter smoker. I can not speak for the Smoke Hollow.
Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Gas Smoker Model# 3405GW


Heavy-gauge steel cooking cabinet with easy access large front door
Cool grip front door wire handle
Porcelain-coated water pan for easy barbecue cleanup
Cast-iron smoker box
3 cooking grates and 4 adjustment levels
Rotary knob ignition
Cast brass burner for long life
Heavy duty side carrying handles
Gas smoker features an adjustable damper for ultimate temperature control
Wide stance leg design for stability
13,500 BTU
524 sq. in. cooking area
Dimensions of gas smoker box (not including handles) 16" x 14" x 34"
These are the specs given from Landmann USA's site for the  Great Outdoors Smoky Mountain Gas Smoker Model# 3405GW


*Premium features include:*
Easy Access Door
Cool grip wire handles
3 cooking grates
Rotary Knob ignition
Porcelain coated steel water pan
Cast Iron Chip box
Dimensions: 18" x 21" x 43.2"
Weight: 48 lbs.
Cooking Area: 524 sq. inches

And I think you Mean the Smoke Hollow from Gander Mountain
[h1]Smoke Hollow[emoji]174[/emoji] 30" LP Gas Smoker[/h1]
Item # 438226

In Stock

Additional freight charge of *$20.00* per item.


Reg. $179.99Sale $99.99

Web Price Only
 

The Smoke Hollow 30" LP Gas Smoker is a fully welded smoking cabinet with a stainless steel burner and a push-button ignition system.


Stainless steel burner

Push-button ignition system

3 chrome plated cooking grids

Porcelain coated steel water pan and chip pan

Built-in temperature gauge
Specs from Amazon
[h2]Product Features[/h2]

30x16x14 Fully welded steel cabinet
Stainless steel burner
Porcelain coated steel wood ship pan with lid
3 Chrome plated cooking grids
Push button ignition system

*Product Dimensions: * 31 x 17 x 15 inches

http://
If you get big into smoking ribs you will get tired of cutting them in half.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> Pretty much the same smoker GOSM stands for Great Outdoor Smokey Mountain. With that said I'd go with the 34" you'll want all the room you can get. To further complicate things Walmart handles a bigger GOSM that's 20" wide that would give you even more room and I actually have 2 of that model so I know they work great




I believe the 34" is the height

The widths are

16" GW

20" BGW

24" BGD


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

Side by side comparison

3405GW and 3605BGD


----------



## michael ark (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a GOSM 20 on the way my wife got it for me.I feel like a kid waiting on his birthday mines the 6/28.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I got tired of all the danceing around the fire all the time.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





From what i here it's cheaper to boot compared to lump.


----------



## toade (Jun 9, 2011)

Same question here.  Saw both of those smokers on sale on a deal site, started doing more research (on this site and others) and am now convinced that I need a smoker to go with my regular grill (Weber Genesis).  Only question is, which?  Not to thread hijack, but I think my questions will help the OP.

Sounds like the two on sale are going to be pretty similar as far quality and featuers.  Seems like neither have a lower vent, which seems important.

SQWIB, did you add a vent on your 3405GW?  Was that needed?  More importantly, do you think it's worth the extra $200 for the big block over the walmart version?  Obviously I'm new, so may not need everything the BB has, but I'm willing to invest the extra $$$ if the value is there. I don't really need all that size, as I really won't be cooking for many, but I do like some of the extra features (better grease control, better pans, better build).  Three times the price seems a bit hefty though.  I'm on the fence.

My other option is a new Traeger Lil Tex Elite on craigslist for $400 (nearly half off).  I love getting a deal, and Traegers seem well loved, but they seem to have a lot of quality control issues over the last couple years.

Thanks for all the help.  Will certainly visit role-call soon, as well as Q-View once i have my setup.


----------



## butch cassidy (Jun 9, 2011)

3605BGD you will not be sorry. It will last you a long time and plenty of room to cook lots of great Q.  It is what I have and could not be happier.  Landmann's site 299.95 with free shipping.


----------



## meateater (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview.


----------



## sqwib (Jun 10, 2011)

toade said:


> Same question here.  Saw both of those smokers on sale on a deal site, started doing more research (on this site and others) and am now convinced that I need a smoker to go with my regular grill (Weber Genesis).  Only question is, which?  Not to thread hijack, but I think my questions will help the OP.
> 
> Sounds like the two on sale are going to be pretty similar as far quality and featuers.  Seems like neither have a lower vent, which seems important.
> 
> ...




3405GW Mods


----------



## wraunch (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks guys.  I'm Chris from Raleigh, NC.  I am pretty much a complete noob at smoking meats.  I have helped my dad with his Chargriller a few times but that's it.  I have not yet bought my smoker but I am trying to do research to buy the right equipment for the money.  I would like to stay under $300 for the smoker so I can spend sone extra on things like a maverick et-732 and a a-maze-n BBQ unit.  Thanks for the wealth of info. Ni look forward to sharing my q-views soon!!!


----------

